# Funny things about being your type?



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

I cannot get emotional during any kind of confrontation or crisis. It's like all humanity leaves my body and I'm sitting there blinking at the other person. I do get oddly distracted while they are ranting though, I'll start focusing on that errant hair on their eyebrow, the clock ticking on the wall. Time seems to go into slow motion, and it's a guarantee I will not hear a single word they have said while they are raging.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Judgment_Knight said:


> Question: Is eye contact enough or does there have to be an oral response?


Verbal response, eye contact is no giving me an answer. It is just acknowledging that you heard me


----------

